# # Don't use MicroSIM with adapter-warns NOKIA!



## dhan_shh (Nov 11, 2010)

I've recently purchased Nokia N8,

Surprised by the warning mentioned in page no.10 of its user guide!


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/p5.png

Otherwise a good mobile with excellent cam,no doubt!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/p1.jpg   *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/p2.jpg


N8 looks more of 5800 than usual 3.5" display,snappy UI,absence of portrait KB is really felt!

....more to come...!


----------



## gagan007 (Nov 11, 2010)

first of all congrats on your purchase. please publish a full review covering other aspects of your experience with the device.
thanks for the tip


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 14, 2010)

^^^^Thanks  gagan007,

I think Nokia is wrong and panicking microSIM users without any reason,

I've tested BSNL microSIM from my iPhone4 and inserted it in N8 using adapter,

and ....it works well without any problem!

*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0716r.jpg    *i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0725r.jpg


*i483.photobucket.com/albums/rr199/dhan_shh/IMG_0727r.jpg


Only thing you need a good microsim adapter,usually available in eBay.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Nov 14, 2010)

Can anyone tell me details about microsim.... Heard first time about this..... what is this thing .... Where to use?


----------

